
Plivo cancels UK phone numbers with 9 days notice - voipman
Dear Customer,<p>This is to keep you informed regarding a few important changes related to Phone Numbers in your Plivo account.<p>Over the last few months, some of your Plivo Phone Numbers has been experiencing repeated issues. To address this, we are changing our underlying phone number carrier in the affected countries.<p>Attached is the list of affected numbers on your account. These numbers will not be functional from April 19th, 2019.<p>If you would like us to replace any of your affected numbers, you can reach out to us here before April 19th, 2019. We are happy to provide a replacement for any of your affected numbers at no extra cost.
======
rahimnathwani
Can you share one of the phone numbers, excluding the last 4 digits? That's
enough info to identify the provider to which OfCom allocated the number
block.

(Also, you might be able to port the affected numbers to a new provider.)

